# For the Crossroads Boers Buyers :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures from this evening.  

Journey, Beauty, Crossfire, Tavion and then one of Dazzle of course! I'm hoping to get them all clipped and washed tomorrow after we get home from errands... So check back for better pictures either tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday.  

Tavion is a monster, and look at that butt!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Dazzle! *We missed you so much Dazzle girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Glad you are back with your goats  Is Tavion in the 8th and 9th pictures? Are you positive he's not a 2 year old?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is soooooo good to be home! Dazzle is as friendly as ever and is such a stinker. She loves to come bounding up behind me when I'm not looking and plant her feet on my back. I turn around and there she is staring at me like "did you miss me?" She is so beautiful color wise too. So many different colors all mixed together! I almost think we should breed her mom back to Camo for a second chance at getting more "dazzle"! 

Yea, that's Tavion.  He's huge... He was gaining almost 1lb a day last time we weighed him. He was a 9lb triplet and was the only one nursing since we left as the other two went to their new homes already. Tavion's mom Cosmo has dried up though so not sure how long ago she weaned him. He just turned 3 m/o. He'll be moving to ID on the 15th, looking forward to that!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Holy cow they have gotten sooo big!

All of them!


Dazzle is just beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know! I feel like we have a new herd of goats! 

Thanks.  We love her. I doubt she'll appreciate her first bath she'll be getting in a day or so, but I am looking forward to seeing her all cleaned up!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I just love your goats!! I love seeing the colored goats with good comformation. Yours have the whole package!! Im not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing I live so far away!! Again BEAUTIFUL.

That Dazzle is something else. I dont think I could keep myself from making that pairing again. I say go for it!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You have such beautiful goats and I am really fond of Dazzle. I would mate them again to see if you could get more. I might get me a couple boars soon as I get my fencing done.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey and Frosty! We have been breeding colorful Boers for awhile and finally in the last year or two really improved our herd. We are so blessed to have all of the wonderful friends that really helped us get started with a nice herd.  

We are considering breeding Diamonds again to Camo...only problem is our barn only has so much space... It sure would be nice to get a black dappled buck from those two and breed him to a couple of our other does! onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

3rd row, 1st, 2nd pics, is that crossfire? He is so big, looking good, can't wait to see my beautiful boy in person, real soon. 
Glad you are home safe. Hope your vacation was a good one.
Thank you for the update pics.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the black dapple!! <3 So pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome Pam! I can't wait to get him washed and clipped. Yep, the only paint pictured is Crossfire.  

Thanks! That's Dazzle.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So is Dazzle headed to any shows anytime soon??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry Sara! I don't know how I missed your comment!

Yes, the first show is in mid-July. 2 ABGA shows. Then the next is a USBGA show in August. Then another ABGA show in September and maybe another in October. 

Here are some pictures of Crossfire and there are pictures of Liberty and Dazzle here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/dazzle-liberty-almost-2-3-months-old-148280/

Sorry I haven't gotten updates pictures yet of the others! We had a CRAZY day yesterday! 6 hours, $600 dollars and 4 new tires on the trailer later, we're back home from getting health certs for the 3 who are going to TX and CA... :-( Poor little goats got to visit with a state trooper, DOT guy and the guys at Les Schwab for a while! (the state trooper really liked the goats! Haha) Fortunately the tire didn't completely blow, just had the the tread suddenly ripped off. Apparently the tires on our new-ish trailer are not trailer tires... It was pretty scary as it happened when we were right on a 70mph interstate! And it was just my sister and I, who are totally clueless when it comes to changing tires or anything mechanical. But we had our Dad to the rescue (after the police and DOT guy changed the tire)!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, and new pictures coming today for sure! Mack is here too so we need to get pictures of him.  He's darling!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sorry Sara! I don't know how I missed your comment!
> 
> Yes, the first show is in mid-July. 2 ABGA shows. Then the next is a USBGA show in August. Then another ABGA show in September and maybe another in October.
> 
> ...


Lol!!! No prob!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo picture time!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here they are! This is Journey then Beauty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Tavion weighing in at 77lbs at barely 3 m/o.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Must not look must not look.
Victoria they are all stunning!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Discovery, Journey's brother. Not quite 3 months...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy!  

Discovery is still for sale.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just beautiful goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All, Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty girls and handsome boys! 


It still amazes me how fast they all grow!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I know, it is amazing!


----------

